# Social Security Card



## Tandy (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi all, 
          While digging close to home earlier this week, I found an American Social Security Card, made of brass.

 No, this isn't a joke, I dug it in material I think is aged 1935 - 1945, the same place where I got the small blue poison and the little stoneware "jar".

 It measures 750 mm long by 450 mm wide.

 This first photograph is an enlarged view.

 Can someone give me more information on it?

 Cheers from South OZ!


----------



## Tandy (Mar 3, 2005)

For comparison, this is the actual size.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey Rick,  there are a lot of places that will make these cards for you and they are still in business today. They can also be made of stainless steel, aluminum, ect. I guess it is a legitimate thing to do although it is definately not standard issue from the S.S office. Here is a link with a picture of one that looks just like yours.http://www.engravingawardsgifts.com/gifting/socialscard.html Hope this helps,  Kelley[]


----------



## Tandy (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for you help Kelley. So it is not a standard issue from the S S Office, I was thinking that it may have been. I am assuming that the person, Carl Wren McCollock and his SS number 276-12-7117 are genuine.

 I will continue to follow this up, the part that interests me is how did it get to South Australia? Was he an American Serviceman?

 Cheers,


----------



## grdigger35 (Mar 4, 2005)

Tandy, I don't remember what the exact name or website is, but there is a Social Security Death Index on the internet. It will tell you where and when this person died if they are indeed deceased. There are still alot of the old vets still around though.


----------



## luvday (Mar 4, 2005)

Here is the url for the death index http://www.searchsystems.net/
 Great site here ........ []


----------



## Tandy (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the help, most appreciated.

 The name on the "Card" is mis spelled, it should be Carl Wren McColloch, not McCollock.

 Date of birth: 2/10/1916.
 Died: September 1984.
 Last known address: 45424 Dayton, Montgomery, Ohio.

 This still does not explain the finding of the card here in South Australia. American Serviceman?


----------

